# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  روش شروع مجدد برای کنکور بعد از سالها دوری و از صفر

## pari_tvk

سلام چجوری شروع کنم به خوندن دوستان؟از دی وی دی استفاده کنم جواب میده؟ پایه ضعیفی دارم کسی اگه تجربه یا اگاهی داره لطفا منو راهنمایی کنه رشتم تجربیه و ۷۳ هستم

----------


## Rubiker

> سلام چجوری شروع کنم به خوندن دوستان؟از دی وی دی استفاده کنم جواب میده؟ پایه ضعیفی دارم کسی اگه تجربه یا اگاهی داره لطفا منو راهنمایی کنه رشتم تجربیه و ۷۳ هستم


سلام. اول کار دی وی دی استفاده نکنید. تو درس ها اول درسنامه استفاده کنید هر جایی که مشکل داشتین تو سایت آلا (با کلی مدرس گوناگون) رفع مشکل کنید. برای زیست هم می تونید از ویس های رضا امیر استفاده کنید. شروع کردن روش خاصی نداره، کتابو باز می کنید و می خونید. با آرزوی موفقیت

----------


## MOHAMMAD-B

سلام نگفتید این سالها رشته خاصی خوندید یا اینکه کلا از درس خوندن فاصله داشتید که من فرض میکنم دومیه که اینطوری یعنی عادت به مطالعه ندارید احتمالا.
1- شروع خواهشا آرمانی نباشه ، ساعت مطالعه روزانه رو مشخص کنید ، با توجه به توانتون مثلا 4 یا 5 ساعت ، حالا اگر هفته اول به این تونستید عمل کنید هفته های بعدی پلکانی تایم رو افزایش بدید تا به سقف ساعت مطالعه برسید ( این سقف برا هرکس فرق میکنه ، یکی با 8 ساعت خوندن موفق میشه یکی با 10 ساعت شاید هم یکی با تایم کمتر ، به توانایی فیزیکی و خیلی چیزای دیگه هم ربط داره که باید در نظر بگیرید ، جوری نباشه یه هفته روزانه 15 ساعت بخونید و کم بیارید و هفته های بعد نخونید ، رهرو آن است که آهسته و پیوسته و با یه ساعت مطالعه منطقی پیش رود :Yahoo (4): )
2-برا دروس عمومی احتمالا استاد نیاز ندارید و با کتاب خیلی ها خوب پیش میرن و توصیه منم کتابه، عربی دیگه مثل قدیما آن چنان قواعد سنگین نداره و ترجمه خیلی اهمیتش نسبت به قبل بیشتر شده ، دینی هم از آلاء بگیر اگر لازم داری اگر کتاب بسه که بازم خوبه! زبان هم لغت حفظ کنید و تمرین حل کنید اگر جای خاصی مشکل داشتید مخصوصا گرامر ها بازم منابع معتبر توصیه میشه مثلا آلاء بازم خوبه.
3-برای تخصصی ها ، ریاضی و شیمی و فیزیک چندین انتخاب دارید ، یک کلاس حضوریه که با توجه به وضع کرونا مطمئن نیستم براتون مقدور باشه اما منابع دیگه ای هم هست مثلا آلاء :Yahoo (4): 
4- زیست هم نسبت به گذشته حجمش کمتر شده ، فکر میکنم خودتون بخونید و اگر مشکل داشتید بازم میتونید از کلاس های مختلف استفاده کنید مثلا آلاء :Yahoo (4): 
https://alaatv.com/c/19730
این آقای موقاری خیلی کارش درسته من خودم زیست دوازدهم رو یه بخش هاییش رو دیدم خیلی خوب بود.
https://alaatv.com/set/532
اینم فیلم های دینی که شاید با خودتون بگید دینی که کتاب کافیه اما این فیلما باعث شد من خیلی سریع مطلب رو بگیرم و تایم هدر ندم موقع مطالعه کتاب ، یه جلسه ببینید اگر فکر کردید مفیده براتون استفاده کنید ازش.

این نظرات من ، امیدوارم به دردتون بخوره ، تو انجمن تاپیک های مشابه هم هست سرچ کنید نظرات اهل فن زیاده ، بخونید بلکه رستگار شوید :Yahoo (4): 
بازم تکرار میکنم رهرو آنست که آهسته و پیوسته رود! شاید باورتون نشه مشکل مدیریت زمان مطالعه خیلی شایعه! به حرفای اینایی که میگن ما روزی 20 ساعت میخونیم توجه نکنید!! با زمان منطقی و پیوسته خوندن ایشالا موفق میشید.

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام چجوری شروع کنم به خوندن دوستان؟از دی وی دی استفاده کنم جواب میده؟ پایه ضعیفی دارم کسی اگه تجربه یا اگاهی داره لطفا منو راهنمایی کنه رشتم تجربیه و ۷۳ هستم


*سلام
به نظر شخص خود من :
اینکه چجوری شروع کنید بستگی به خیلی چیزا داره اگه میخوایید برای کنکور 1401 شروع کنید و پایه ضعیفی دارید بهترین کار به نظر همین هست که از الآن شروع کنید پایه دهم رو اختصاصی هاش رو بخونید و بعدشم برید سمت اختصاصیهای یازدهم 
چون پایه تون ضعیفه بهتره اول سال به سال کار کنید 
البته از همین الان قواعد عربی رو موضوعی یاد بگیرید + آرایه و قرابت و دستور زبان ادبیات 
بقیه که دین و زندگی و زبان انگلیسی هست رو فعلا بزارید برای طول سال 
در مورد کلاس هم ببینید اگه پایه شما ضعیفه میتونه کمک کننده باشه براتون مخصوصا  در ابتدای کار و شروع کردنتون ولی به شرطی که خودتون پیگیر باشید و تکالیف و تست حل کنید و حتی جزوه بنویسید دقیقا عین ککلاس حضوری و اینترکتیو باشید نه اینکه فقط فیلم ببینید و برید جلو و اگه یاز یادتون رفت باز برید فیلم رو از اول ببینید و ... این کار سم هست سمممممممم
از هر امکانی که فکر میکند میتونه براتون مفید باشه و بهش نیاز دارید استفاده کنید و زیاد به حرف بقیه گوش ندید ولی افراط و تفریط نکنید و راه اصولی استفاده از امکانات رو یاد بگیرید تا بتونید نهایت استفاده رو ازش ببرید قطعا تمامی ابزار ها میتونن مفید باشن اگر روز و موقع  استفاده ازش رو بتونید تشخیص بدید 
بهتر این است که اگر برنامه دارید از ویدیو و کلاس استفاده کنید در همین تابستان استفاده کنید و نیازتون رو برطرف کنید و پایه تون رو قوی کنید و در طول سال بیشتر بصورت خود آموز از کتاب های کمک درسی استفده کنید
 اگر شروع به مطالعه و پیوستگی و پای کتاب بودن براتون سخته میتونید اوایل فقط حجمی کار کنید از درسی که دوست دارید یعنی اینکه براتون ساعت و مبحث و ... مهم نباشه فقط درسی رو که خیلی دوستش دارید رو بزارید جلوتون و مطالعه کنید و کم کم که یکم خو گرفتید با پشت میز نشستن  و..... این حالت رو سعی کنید تعیم بدید به بقیه دروس و و بحث ساعت و اولویت رو هم به برنامه تون وارد کنید 
توصیه میکنم ویسهای آقای علیرضا افشار رو از کانالشون دنبال کنید یه ویسی مخصوص فارغ التحصیلان دور از درس ایشون گذاشتن در کانالشون میتونه براتون مفید باشه
 موفق باشید*

----------


## sea

دوستانی که بعد چند سال دوری دوباره برگشتن رتبه کنکورتون بعد یه سال خوندن چندشد؟

----------


## meysam98

ببین آروم شروع کن 
در ماه اول تا حدی سبک مطالعه خودت دستت میاد بیشتر روی کشف روش های درست مطالعه ای که بهت میخوره تمرکز کن تا اینکه بخوای درصد جابجا کنی
این برای این مرحله مناسبه 
بعدا کم کم روی ساعت مطالعه و افزایش کیفیت مطالعه تمرکز کن

----------


## Doctormahdi

یه یا علی بگو و شروع کن
اگه درست و اصولی پیش بری سه رقمی رو میاری
اصلا به حاشیه نرو که نمیشه و امکان نداره و من تازه کار هستم و... 
من بهت قول میدم اگه خوب بخونی میتونی

----------


## pari_tvk

سلام ممنون بله خوندم منتها کاردانی دام خوندم که الان ازونم چیزی یادم نیست یعنی عملا الان به دردم نمیخوره.دقیقا درسته دروس عمومی و زیست رو تصمیم دارم خودم بخونم.اما مشکل اصلی و اساسی من دروس شیمی ریاضی و فیزیکه در واقع اینارو نمیدونم چجوری از پایه بخونم نمیدونم با کتاب میفهمم یانه گیج شدم خیلی

----------


## pari_tvk

> *سلام
> به نظر شخص خود من :
> اینکه چجوری شروع کنید بستگی به خیلی چیزا داره اگه میخوایید برای کنکور 1401 شروع کنید و پایه ضعیفی دارید بهترین کار به نظر همین هست که از الآن شروع کنید پایه دهم رو اختصاصی هاش رو بخونید و بعدشم برید سمت اختصاصیهای یازدهم 
> چون پایه تون ضعیفه بهتره اول سال به سال کار کنید 
> البته از همین الان قواعد عربی رو موضوعی یاد بگیرید + آرایه و قرابت و دستور زبان ادبیات 
> بقیه که دین و زندگی و زبان انگلیسی هست رو فعلا بزارید برای طول سال 
> در مورد کلاس هم ببینید اگه پایه شما ضعیفه میتونه کمک کننده باشه براتون مخصوصا  در ابتدای کار و شروع کردنتون ولی به شرطی که خودتون پیگیر باشید و تکالیف و تست حل کنید و حتی جزوه بنویسید دقیقا عین ککلاس حضوری و اینترکتیو باشید نه اینکه فقط فیلم ببینید و برید جلو و اگه یاز یادتون رفت باز برید فیلم رو از اول ببینید و ... این کار سم هست سمممممممم
> از هر امکانی که فکر میکند میتونه براتون مفید باشه و بهش نیاز دارید استفاده کنید و زیاد به حرف بقیه گوش ندید ولی افراط و تفریط نکنید و راه اصولی استفاده از امکانات رو یاد بگیرید تا بتونید نهایت استفاده رو ازش ببرید قطعا تمامی ابزار ها میتونن مفید باشن اگر روز و موقع  استفاده ازش رو بتونید تشخیص بدید 
> بهتر این است که اگر برنامه دارید از ویدیو و کلاس استفاده کنید در همین تابستان استفاده کنید و نیازتون رو برطرف کنید و پایه تون رو قوی کنید و در طول سال بیشتر بصورت خود آموز از کتاب های کمک درسی استفده کنید
> ...


خییلی ممنونم بله دقیقا پایه ضعیفی تو سه درس ریاضی فیزیک و شیمی دارم و نگرانی اصلی من هستن و نمیدونم میتونم با کتاب پایه رو قوی کنم یانه .ممنونم بابت توضیحاتتون

----------


## pari_tvk

میدونید خب ادم از خداشه اما من خب برای پزشکی یا دندان و اینا نمیخام بخونم و سه رقمی شدن هدفم نیست اما خوبه ک برای سه رقمی شدن بخونم تا بتونم نتیجه خوبی بگیرم .ممنونم ازتون

----------

